# Ryzen 5 2600 mit DDR4-3200



## lm09 (30. August 2018)

Hi,

da ich in meiner Recherche keine zufriedenstellenden Aussagen finden konnte, wage ich hier einen Versuch der Klärung. Der Ryzen 5 2600 ist laut Spezifikationen für Ram bis 2933MHz ausgelegt. Wie verhält er sich folglich mit DDR4-3200 Speicher? 

- Ergeben sich initial Probleme beim Starten der Konstellation - z.B. auf einem MSI B350M PRO-VDH mit G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit?
- Bietet mir der Speicher etwas mehr Spielraum im OC?
- Welche Vor- oder Nachteile bringt DDR4-3200 ohne OC?
- Macht im o.g. Setup DDR4-3000 mehr Sinn?

Preislich liegen DDR4-3000 und DDR4-3200 nicht weit entfernt, weshalb ich am überlegen bin. 

Würde mich über eine kurze Aufklärung oder weiterführende Links freuen!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Rolk (30. August 2018)

lm09 schrieb:


> - Ergeben sich initial Probleme beim Starten der Konstellation - z.B. auf einem MSI B350M PRO-VDH mit G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit? Nein. Der Rechner wird den Speicher ohnehin erst mit einer niederen Frequenz starten. Die 3200 MHz musst du manuell aktivieren. Das läuft dann oder auch nicht.
> - Bietet mir der Speicher etwas mehr Spielraum im OC? CPU-oc? Nein.
> - Welche Vor- oder Nachteile bringt DDR4-3200 ohne OC? Ein wenig mehr Leistung im CPU-Limit.
> - Macht im o.g. Setup DDR4-3000 mehr Sinn? Wenn die Riegel ansonsten gleich sind, nur um Geld zu sparen.



Hoffe konnte helfen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. August 2018)

Um auf einem B350 Board einen Ryzen 2 zu betreiben, brauchst du die entsprechende BIOS Unterstützung. Daher, wenn der Rechner neu geplant wird, würde ich zu einem B450 Board greifen.

Speicher wird auf jedem Board immer mit 2133MHz gestartet. Jegliches OC, muss von dir vorgenommen werden.


----------



## lm09 (30. August 2018)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Daher, wenn der Rechner neu geplant wird, würde ich zu einem B450 Board greifen.



Hast du da eine Empfehlung?


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. August 2018)

Bist du Eingeschränkt beim Formfaktor? Das Board oben ist ja ein mATX.

ASRock B450 Pro4 ab €' '88,55 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland das hat ATX


----------



## lm09 (30. August 2018)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Bist du Eingeschränkt beim Formfaktor? Das Board oben ist ja ein mATX.
> 
> ASRock B450 Pro4 ab €'*'88,55 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland das hat ATX



µATX sollte es schon sein, Crossfire brauche ich gar nicht mal. Entsprechend hätte ich jetzt das hier gewählt ASRock B450M-HDV ab €' '66,41 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rolk (30. August 2018)

Ich habe das hier schon verbaut und für gut befunden. Mein DDR4 3200MHZ RAM machte auch keine Zicken. 

MSI B450M Gaming Plus ab €' '76,94 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## marko597710 (30. August 2018)

16GB G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de laufen 100%

3466 mhz System manufacturer System Product Name
 - Geekbench Browser

3333 mhz System manufacturer System Product Name
 - Geekbench Browser

3000 mhz  System manufacturer System Product Name
 - Geekbench Browser


----------



## Rolk (30. August 2018)

Ach ja, ich hatte diesen RAM hier verbaut:

Patriot Viper 4 DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (PV416G320C6K) ab €' '156,-- de (2018) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## lm09 (30. August 2018)

Danke für die Antworten! Ist es eigentlich möglich ein BIOS Update durchzuführen, auch wenn die CPU nicht erkannt wird? Also ist das EFI ohne CPU lauffähig?


----------



## EyRaptor (30. August 2018)

lm09 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten! Ist es eigentlich möglich ein BIOS Update durchzuführen, auch wenn die CPU nicht erkannt wird? Also ist das EFI ohne CPU lauffähig?



Nein, leider nicht.
Es gibt Boards bei denen das möglich ist, aber die sind selten und teuer.


----------



## lm09 (31. August 2018)

Besten Dank eure Hilfe! Habe soweit keine Fragen mehr 🙂


----------



## Lochnagar (3. September 2018)

Nein. Ist es nicht. Du brauchst eine CPU drin.


----------



## markus1612 (3. September 2018)

Lochnagar schrieb:


> Nein. Ist es nicht. Du brauchst eine CPU drin.



Ist es, wenn das Board es kann.
Allerdings gibts dieses Feature, wie bereits gesagt, nur bei einigen wenigen Boards, z.B. dem Crosshair Hero.


----------



## EXIDO (5. Februar 2019)

Moinsen
Ich hab mir ein crosshair VI hero mit dem ryzen 5 2600 zugelegt jetz wollt ich mal wissen ob einer hier weiß ob des mit 2x 8 GB Riegeln auf 3200 MHz läuft bin aus den Foren usw ned wirklich schlau geworden Link zim RAM :Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz C16 XMP 2.0 Enthusiast RGB LED-Beleuchtung Speicherkit - Schwarz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07D1XCKWW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_XvmwCb7MC02KY
MFG olli


----------



## markus1612 (5. Februar 2019)

EXIDO schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Ich hab mir ein crosshair VI hero mit dem ryzen 5 2600 zugelegt jetz wollt ich mal wissen ob einer hier weiß ob des mit 2x 8 GB Riegeln auf 3200 MHz läuft bin aus den Foren usw ned wirklich schlau geworden Link zim RAM :Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz C16 XMP 2.0 Enthusiast RGB LED-Beleuchtung Speicherkit - Schwarz Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB DDR4 3200MHz C16 XMP: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
> MFG olli



Einfach mal das XMP Profil laden und schauen, ob es läuft.
Wenn nicht, alles wieder auf Auto stellen und manuell so lange den Speichertakt hochstellen, bis es wieder crasht bzw. so lange runterstellen, bis es nicht mehr crasht.


----------



## MOllfried (27. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich stehe quasi am gleichen Punkt, habe aber noch eine Frage.
Ich habe mir zu dem Ryzen 5 2600 HyperX 3200mHz Riegel gekauft. Bringen die irgend einen Vorteil gegenüber 2933 MHz? Da die CPU rechnerisch ja gar nichts mit den zusätzlichen Hz anfangen kann?
schon mal Danke


----------



## markus1612 (27. März 2019)

MOllfried schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich stehe quasi am gleichen Punkt, habe aber noch eine Frage.
> Ich habe mir zu dem Ryzen 5 2600 HyperX 3200mHz Riegel gekauft. Bringen die irgend einen Vorteil gegenüber 2933 MHz? Da die CPU rechnerisch ja gar nichts mit den zusätzlichen Hz anfangen kann?
> schon mal Danke



Warum sollte die CPU nichts mit noch höherem RAM Takt anfangen können?
Höherer RAM Takt bedeutet, vereinfacht gesagt, höhere CPU Leistung.
Auch wenn der Unterschied zwischen 2933MHz und 3200MHz extrem gering ist.


----------



## MOllfried (28. März 2019)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Warum sollte die CPU nichts mit noch höherem RAM Takt anfangen können?


Naja ich dachte: Wenn die CPU nur 2933 verarbeiten kann, bringt es nichts, wenn der RAM 3200 kann. Der RAM würde dann nur mit effektiv 2933 laufen. 
Aber wenn dem gar nicht so ist, bau ich den Hobel heute Abend zusammen 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## markus1612 (28. März 2019)

MOllfried schrieb:


> Naja ich dachte: Wenn die CPU nur 2933 verarbeiten kann, bringt es nichts, wenn der RAM 3200 kann. Der RAM würde dann nur mit effektiv 2933 laufen.
> Aber wenn dem gar nicht so ist, bau ich den Hobel heute Abend zusammen
> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


Was du meinst, ist der vom Hersteller garantierte RAM Takt.
Der hat nichts damit zutun, was der Speichercontroller schafft, sondern ist einfach nur ein Wert, den der Hersteller garantiert.


----------



## Maddrax111 (28. März 2019)

Die CPU kann deutlich mehr händeln. Aber 2933 ist das was AMD garantiert das es stabil läuft. Alles darüber kann aber muss nicht stabil laufen.



Edith sagt: zu langsam


----------



## iBlack22 (2. April 2019)

Also ich hab nen 2600er mit einem 3200er Ram laufen und das ganze auf einem B350M board und muss sagen bin total zufrieden. 

Ryzen 2600 
G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit F4-3200C16D-16GTZB, Trident Z bei 1,35v ( XMP Profil 1 geladen und läuft Stabil ) 
AsRock AB350M Pro 4


----------

